# Best rice cookers



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 30, 2016)

Anyone have experience with fuzzy logic rice cookers from Japan? I like the convenience of a rice cooker. Buy the cheap glass top my Panasonic lasted quite a while. Some of the cheap ones better off cooking in a pot on the stove.

I saw this show on PBS about a year ago of wealthy Chinese traveling to Japan to buy top of the line Rice Cookers because they are better than the Chinese models.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 30, 2016)

I have always been curious as to why people use rice cookers. I have been cooking rice for around 40 years and have never owned one. I looked into getting one once, but it seemed like you needed to make way more than I needed for two people so I passed on it. Maybe I'm missing out on something that I'm not aware of because with so many people using them there's has to be an advantage over the stove top method. My rice always comes out great so I'll never change, but I'm always open for a little education.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 30, 2016)

At work had to cook Saffron Rice always in a pot gas burner. Our sushi rice had to rinse completely then in a very large rice cooker. We had two of them. People buy them for convenience, put the water & rice in & forget it. Here in Hawaii everybody I know almost all use rice cookers. Few people I know still cook in pots.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 30, 2016)

fuzzy logic is just the starting point now days... Some of the modern rice cookers are so much faster and easier than other methods, and often, the results are better and more consistent. For a long time, i refused to use one, and cooked rice in a pot or donabe. Now, we have a fuzzy logic IH rice cooker at home, and its awesome. I've also used the higher end pressure ones, but i didnt find it necessary. We have rice at home every day, so it gets a lot of use. Either Tiger or Zojirushi are the way to go.

This is similar to the one we use at home:
https://www.zojirushi.com/app/product/nphcc

and this was just a bit of overkill for me:
https://www.zojirushi.com/app/product/npnvc

some of the fancier ones in japan even can do okoge


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 30, 2016)

+1 on the Zojirushi, it's worth the extra cash for the induction/pressure model


----------



## daveb (Jul 30, 2016)

K, Rice cookers generally come in at 3 price points.

Between 50 - 100 bucks are the cheap, add rice, add water, scorch rice models. The most common home models but people that can use three fingers are probably better off with a pot.

Between 2 and 300 are the fuzzy logic models. I'm not sure what "fuzzy" means but it's become an industry term. Several manufacturers are represented here, Zo and all the others. I've two fuzzy machines, a 3 cup and a 10 cup.

North of 400 are the induction (probably another misnomer) models. Those that have them, love them. I use a 12 cup Zo in cooking demos and can't see a tangible difference between the induction and the "fuzzy" machines.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 30, 2016)

the induction seems to do a better job at cooking faster and handling more difficult to cook rice varities (we have anywhere between 3 and 6 types of rice at home on any give day- tsuyahime, akitakomachi, uonuma, koshihikari, hitomebore, haigamai, etc.)


----------



## ecchef (Jul 30, 2016)

We have a Tiger which only my wife can understand and like Jon mentioned can cook a variety of rices perfectly every time. Best feature is the ability to program it so rice is done when we get home after work.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 30, 2016)

JBroida said:


> the induction seems to do a better job at cooking faster and handling more difficult to cook rice varities (we have anywhere between 3 and 6 types of rice at home on any give day- tsuyahime, akitakomachi, uonuma, koshihikari, hitomebore, haigamai, etc.)



 Now that is rice variety. I eat rice every day. Cuz Janice was in health care(nurse) we started eating brown rice, now I actually prefer it. If I cook for more than for ourselves like to make a more fancy with Spanish saffron with a white basmati. 

I am very particular about the bowl my Panasonic is non stick wash it only with a sponge no scrub pad. After 4 yrs. it still looks like new. The heating element seems to be toasting the bottom layer more now than when it was new. 

I checked out the Zojirushi on Amazom prime the IH NP VD10-TA 5.5 is 205.02 that's the one I am looking at.


----------



## Castalia (Jul 30, 2016)

We have this one at home and use it few times a week over the past several years. We are very happy with it, but it does take a while. It requires a bit of planning ahead.


----------



## daveb (Jul 30, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> I checked out the Zojirushi on Amazom prime the IH NP VD10-TA 5.5 is 205.02 that's the one I am looking at.




If I was shopping 2day I would be on that like white on rice:cool2:.


----------



## panda (Jul 30, 2016)

Pressure cooker ones are awesome, cooks so fast and never burns the bottom. I love the burnt bits so I always make in a stove though.


----------



## schanop (Jul 30, 2016)

Been looking at Cuckoo IH pressure one recently, although I am quite happy with my current stainless steel pot Buffalo. Sampled cooked rice at the shop selling Cuckoo and I am quite impressed with how the same rice turned out (They used the same brand of Thai Jasmine rice that I usually use at home).


----------



## JBroida (Jul 30, 2016)

ecchef said:


> We have a Tiger which only my wife can understand and like Jon mentioned can cook a variety of rices perfectly every time. Best feature is the ability to program it so rice is done when we get home after work.



yeah... the program ahead feature is awesome... we use that every day too... set at night for the next morning and after breakfast for dinner


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 31, 2016)

i had a Zojurusi. loved it. the rice bowl wore out and they NEVER sell replacements.

i now use a Panasonic, and it works fine. i have a lot of mileage on it. it's kicking butt. my parents had some simple one. lightweight lid..one button. it worked damn well to. i think they all work great, you just pay for features. if all you are doing is cooking some long grain or calrose, any rice cooker will do fine. ask any college student. we all had cheap ones. i'm chinese and my roomates were one Hawaiian and one Korean. we used that thing ALL the time. it never broke. one of our moms gave it to us.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 31, 2016)

99Limited said:


> I have always been curious as to why people use rice cookers. I have been cooking rice for around 40 years and have never owned one. I looked into getting one once, but it seemed like you needed to make way more than I needed for two people so I passed on it. Maybe I'm missing out on something that I'm not aware of because with so many people using them there's has to be an advantage over the stove top method. My rice always comes out great so I'll never change, but I'm always open for a little education.



for me,it is the auto shut off.


----------



## Zweber12 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lol, if i talk to my Japanese friends, they all recommend Zojirushi, if i talk to my Korean friends, they all swear by a Cuckoo. I own both and currently use a high pressure Cuckoo more, i simply like the 'final product' better with a Cuckoo compared to a Zojirushi. Just my totally biased opinion.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks guys learning about higher end rice cookers. Seems you have to pay more for the similar models if you want English instead of Japanese or Korean script instruction & voice.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 31, 2016)

Zweber12 said:


> Lol, if i talk to my Japanese friends, they all recommend Zojirushi, if i talk to my Korean friends, they all swear by a Cuckoo. I own both and currently use a high pressure Cuckoo more, i simply like the 'final product' better with a Cuckoo compared to a Zojirushi. Just my totally biased opinion.



i didnt even know about Cuckoo... i checked them out and there are some pretty cool ones up there

@keithsaltydog yeah... thats why ours at home is only in japanese


----------



## laxdad (Aug 1, 2016)

Zweber12 said:


> Lol, if i talk to my Japanese friends, they all recommend Zojirushi, if i talk to my Korean friends, they all swear by a Cuckoo. I own both and currently use a high pressure Cuckoo more, i simply like the 'final product' better with a Cuckoo compared to a Zojirushi. Just my totally biased opinion.



We've had an IH, pressure cooking Cuckoo for about 10 years. Best rice cooker ever. Sales person told us that the Cuckoo operates at higher pressure than the equivalent Zojirushi, so it cooks rice faster. Some of the current models will talk to you in Korean, Chinese, Japanese or English.

My wife is Korean, so I had no choice when it came to rice cookers.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeh I checked out the Cuckoo with multi language function it was north of 500 bucks. It's all good long live rice:hungry:


----------



## schanop (Aug 1, 2016)

500 sounds cheap. It is about 620 here for 10 cup top of the line model here.


But we are talking different unit, irate1:


----------



## schanop (Aug 1, 2016)

Older English talking model is under 500USD, this 10 cup is 459USD http://www.cuckoomallusa.com/index.php/default/crp-hy1083f.html
6 cup is 389, http://www.cuckoomallusa.com/index.php/default/crp-hz0683f.html


----------



## jklip13 (Aug 1, 2016)

The Zojirushi song makes it totally worth the price


----------



## daveb (Aug 1, 2016)

How many times can you listen to "twinkle, twinkle....."?


----------



## jklip13 (Aug 1, 2016)

All day, I start salivating whenever I hear the bell


----------



## b2kk258 (Aug 1, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0078OMNN8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have this one and swear by this brand. My last one lasted me about 4+ years. Cooking in it two to three times a week. It also can hold rice for about a week. I also use it as a slow cooker, pressure cooker, or steam sweet potatoes.


----------



## panda (Aug 1, 2016)

+1 cuckoo


----------



## Zweber12 (Aug 2, 2016)

panda said:


> +1 cuckoo



I had to learn Korean just to know how to operate my rice cooker. Do love the fact it tells me each time it is ready to start cooking, that it is half way, almost ready and done. The catchy cuckoo song is truly brings out a Pavlov reaction.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 2, 2016)

The <$50 models can be made to work alright, but really need you to be precise with the water measuring, and will not work well with non-white rice types. They are tremendously useful in places where nobody will mind kettle-like appliances but everybody will mind hobs (dorms, hotel rooms, small office kitchens...)


----------



## strumke (Aug 2, 2016)

When these cookers say that they hold rice for a week, does that mean that there is cooked rice that is staying warm for a whole week? It doesn't get mushy, moldy, etc? That alone sounds like an awesome perk if it really works, and a reason to get a larger model possibly.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 2, 2016)

yeah... the fuzzy logic aspect of these cookers is to be able to hold the rice warm, while controlling texture and whatnot. We often have rice hold for a couple of days, but it rarely lasts longer than that cause we eat it


----------



## Aleque (Aug 2, 2016)

I use This rice cooker. It's a zojirushi and it's miles better than the Aroma one I had previously. The rice is good for a few days and then starts to dry out. I think the size is just right as well. I usually do 1-2 cups, and on occasion 3-4 if I'm having guests. The rice is always great. To be honest, I haven't tinkered with some of the other settings, but if anyone has advice on cooking glutenous rice in one of these I'd be all ears.


----------



## laxdad (Aug 2, 2016)

strumke said:


> When these cookers say that they hold rice for a week, does that mean that there is cooked rice that is staying warm for a whole week? It doesn't get mushy, moldy, etc? That alone sounds like an awesome perk if it really works, and a reason to get a larger model possibly.



2 or 3 days is no problem. We haven't tried keeping it for a week. However, there is really no need to pre-cook a lot of rice with the Cuckoo IH pressure rice cooker because it can make a fresh batch of rice in 15 minutes if you use the "fast" mode, or 25 minutes if you use regular mode. Rice made with the regular mode tastes better to me as it tends to be softer and stickier.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 3, 2016)

I'd want something really reliable and reputable for keeping rice warm for a week - rice can spoil in nasty and non-obvious ways (bacillus cereus)....


----------



## waruixd (Aug 3, 2016)

Cuckoo rice cooker is the best brand. Cuchen is second best. Korean brands. IMO
Pressure cook setting are the best. They keep rice warm for days.. if you keep your rice around that long.

I've even cooked a whole chicken in them.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 5, 2016)

I have to admit that when I cook extra rice store it in a glass container in the frig. Take out what I need into a microwave bowl wet it drain any water off & nuke it. I am usually putting something on top of it anyway.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 5, 2016)

when i was recently in my apartment, we didnt have a microwave.

my rice cooker w fuzzy logic saved my butt. i would warm everything in the rice cooker. cold rice. just dump the big contaniner shape block of hardened rice in, spritz with water, hit "go" it came out as good as fresh. need frozen veggies? dumped it on top. done.

cold spagetti? ha!! it worked awesome. and fast. usually done by the time i got out of my afterwork shower.


----------



## cyp450 (Aug 10, 2016)

I like my zojirushi because it plays Mozart (twinkle twinkle little star) when I tell it to cook rice.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Aug 10, 2016)

Zojirushi is what I use and I love it.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 10, 2016)

I have a small rice cooker I got from a friend who moved to Japan. The writing is all in Japanese and I have no clue what the thing can do. My friend told me 'push this button for white rice', and that's what I have been doing the past few years. Worked fine, but then again - what do I know about rice as a German? But ask me about potatoes 

Stefan


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm german and there's just festkochend, vorwiegend festkochend and mehligkochend for me... but jasmine, basmati, thai glutinous, sushi, pudding, arborio/carnaroli, wholegrain basmati, wholegrain eh-naja, wholegrain isdasranzigezeugnwitz, supermarket fake basmati*, supermarket parboiled...

*sadly, common.


----------



## 9mmbhp (Aug 20, 2016)

I just replaced an ancient (30 year old!) Panasonic with a Cuckoo. The transition from 1 button to the feature-packed eleventy-billion pre-programmed modes has been daunting :dontknow:

Also have an old-school analog ceramic kamado-san that makes fabulous rice and was a lot easier to learn how to use!


----------



## BlueWolf (Sep 4, 2016)

I always do stovetop rice as well. I think there are a decent proportion of rice eaters out there who have been doing it stovetop method for years like you and I.

I still might look into one at some point. Only cooking for one to two. Really don't care for the el cheapo funny non-stick surface cheap metal ones I have seen. Would probably do some research and get a nice one. I know some people like that Instant Pot and you can cook rice in that, but I haven't used one.


----------



## XKFC (Sep 5, 2016)

I own a Zojirushi rice cooker, really worth the money


----------



## Fedusa (Sep 12, 2016)

Are you guys cooking the rice in one pot? 

I share a house with people and their rice cooker is the really old type that burns the bottom so I learned a steaming method similar to the Tatung cookers that the Chinese swear by. 
Its steamed inside a big pot and boiling water is poured into the rice suspended above the water inside the pot. It seems to cook pretty well this way and its what I've been doing since but is quite a hassle.

There are some Japanese cookers with cast iron pots and such that are supposed to make the rice taste better but I can't tell whether its the rice or cooker thats making the difference though.

Maybe when I have my own place and can own nicer things, I'll get a fancy robot rice cooker.


----------



## Graydo77 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have a zojirushi also and it works extremely well. It's not an IH model but o would recommend it to anyone looking for a solid cooker that also holds rice well for long periods of time without destroying it.


----------



## Fedusa (Sep 13, 2016)

How long does it keep for? I usually just refrigerate and microwave with a little water sprinkled in. Steams up pretty well but after 2-3 days it really starts to taste drier.

The rice I had in Japan really was stellar though, it had such a nice chew and fragrance to it. They really seem to like the chewiness, even convenience store rice had some chew to it.


----------

